# I Need to Cull Myself



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Reality is hitting me. 

I read about what "real homesteading men" need/want in a woman, and I don't qualify.

I know I admire the life, appreciate the life, respect the life, YEARN for the life ... AND I know I don't have rose-colored glasses on regarding the life ... but I don't know anything about gutting/skinning deer or milking cows or wringing chicken necks, and I do know I embrace my femininity and dab perfume behind my ears/knees and paint my nails and like to sashay around in soft dresses.

I know I like to eat fresh eggs, and drink raw milk ... I know I prefer to make my own bread and butter and cheese and soap ... I know have voluntarily scaled down my fancy possessions, loving the sophisticated simplicity of minimalistic decor ... I know I love the idea of living simply, sustainably ... I know I would love nothing more than living off-grid ... I know I love isolation/privacy. 

But

I don't know how to roast a hog in the ground, or fry frog legs, or do whatever ya'll do to rabbit and squirrel ... shoot, I've never even eaten those meats ... I just know I know how to cook a mighty fine Texas cuisine that'll knock your socks off, and my old-fashioned custard pies are to die for.

I don't know how to sweep out barns/stalls ... never had one to sweep out ... but I know how to make a house a comforting, desirable home.

I don't know diddly-squat about farming ... but I sure do love my flower garden, and my salsa garden.

I don't know how to call pigs or cows ... but I sing like a bird.

I don't know the first thing about how to build/mend fences ... but I sure do know how to build/mend other things.

There is so much more to this topic, but I am making (and sharing) an honest assessment of my potential as a "real homesteader's girl." 

The reality is: I need to cull myself. 

:donut:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

your far from cull silly lady


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

whats wrong with you cooking that pie and bread while i am out back cooking a pig in the ground or on a pit.


or you tending salsa garden while i hoe the corn out for grinding up and making our homemade chips with for your salsa.

whats wrong with being a helper on the bigger projects?i always have trouble holding each end of a board while i nail it.

its a team deal lady.................

p.s. i will just cull myself too....i have 5 herniated discs i have to watch out for and not bulge.who wants a partial man like me anyhow


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

meh, all that stuff is simply substituting A for B. You got the can do, it's done.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

> its a team deal lady.................


Elk is a man of few words but boy are they powerful words.

What I saw reading your post and list of skills is there's a woman who will be a great compliment to some man. You know, you're the cilantro, he's the tomato, together you make powerful salsa


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wyld thang said:


> meh, all that stuff is simply substituting A for B. You got the can do, it's done.


she done gone and upset me when i read that....i am with wyld you can do it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well guess I should cull me too. I dont know alla that stuff either. And my ankles are killing me


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

What one can do, another can do as well. People aren't born knowing how to do things. You learn and do, make mistakes, learn from mistakes until you get it right, or is good enough for you.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Reality is hitting me.
> 
> ...



You just need to move out of that "little" state of Texas, and move to the Great State of Alaska where there are thousands of young men who will Cherish you and your skills.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Yes, they were VERY powerful words ... very!

Nothing is wrong with any of that! It was beautiful, and that is how it should be.



I even make my own tortillas! and you KNOW where tortilla chips come from!



But ... okay ... to extend this further to make my point ... I don't eat pork ... I follow those weird clean/unclean laws of the OT.

Another strike against me.

And ... I have certain physical limitations too ... I am not supposed to lift anything over 20 pounds ... not that I can't, but that I shouldn't ... I don't have an abdominal wall ... I have to be careful ... for instance, one kick to the tummy and I'd be a goner.

That is another major strike against me ... 

This would really be a serious "Benjamin Franklin Weighing Of the Pros and Cons" situation, and I wouldn't want to put anyone through that.

Including myself.

:donut:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

a good man looks for solutions and compromise

board holding= a block and tackle let you hold a lot of weight with just hand strength

pig=subsitute chicken or deer or beef brisket on the grill..its flexible ya know.i practice the part jesus said eat it all but dont force it on others.

stop selling yaself short


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

you done got me started...lol

how about watering all the maters and peppers in the greenhouse while i am hauling wood..or you drive tractor while i load and unload loader bucket of wood.that way i dont fall climbing up on the tractor and skin my shins up...lol

i got plenty come backs for how a team can be....you and someone could be a team.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I already culled myself. Last 15 years I had bypasses to my legs, two heart attacks, broke both legs, and have chronic leukemia now. Can't do much of anything without my old legs giving out. Try to garden some and got some chickens to get eggs and chase grasshoppers when I can do guard duty with a shotgun to protect the birds. I can cook some good Texas/ Southern style food myself, though. Problem is I only know how to cook for a bunch of people and can't justify cooking much for just me.
A ham/roast/turkey requires company. Else that is what i will eat for a week or more.

Don't figure a woman wants a broke down old dude like me anyway. After legs and oncology report the last GF decided she didn't want a crippled up sick old man and just disappeared. Reckon most would feel the same way.

Ed


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> What one can do, another can do as well. People aren't born knowing how to do things. You learn and do, make mistakes, learn from mistakes until you get it right, or is good enough for you.


Exactly....what you don't know you can learn. As long as you have the desire to learn, the right man will be patient and teach you what he knows. And learning can be fun when you do it together...


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

Glazed, all I saw was all the wonderful things you CAN do in that list. What a catch you are, dream girl!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Don't know why a pretty young thaing like glazed would want to cull herself anyway. Just barely out of her childhood.
Ed


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Well guess I should cull me too. I dont know alla that stuff either. And my ankles are killing me



If you have any Epsom Salts, soak your feet and ankles in that. Failing that, if you have any mint around, you could make a "tea" and then soak.

When was the last time you bought NEW shoes?

Mon


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

I just stick around and see if you guys really know what they heck you are talking about and to help out here and there when I can, make someone laugh maybe, post an old song or two. Seems like most people here are good people, but to tell the truth, out of the 4 or so that I have meet in person I only liked one of them. The rest (of the ones I met) can bite me. I culled myself a LONG time ago, almost a year now, and I LOVE being single and it will stay that way for the foreseeable future.

ARE YOU (yes YOU!) the person that you say you are on this here forum?

I know I am, and if I every made myself out to be something, well, never mind I KNOW I never made myself out to be anything than I am, an old, fat, disabled, computer nerd. And if anyone has any ideas I am more than that then you got another think coming.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

huh?

:donut:

You are meeting me, in person, tomorrow.

I, as well as others, will want to know -post-haste- if I meet your approval ... as a real person, as a real friend, as a real voice in the real world.

Ridiculous, I know, but that is the gist of human nature ... we are all curious about each other, or we wouldn't be posting here.

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

So, anyway, back onto my concerns ... so there's hope?

I am thinking over all of your words of encouragement ... thank y'all.

:donut:


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh, I should have clarified, the "YOU yes YOU" was not meant for you, Glazed, it was meant for all the other people on here. Me and you is friends here and on Facebook, plus I have read enough of your blog to know that you are real - and through the emails and txts about that other stuff.


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

If you think you can. you can


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

... ... ... ... ... ...

Thank you, John.

... ... ... ... ... ...


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Reality is hitting me.
> 
> ...


You dont need a man for them things, if you'll cook and mend I'll clean the stalls and mend the fences....At one time a long time ago I used to know how to cook , but I can still grow the heck out of a garden and cann. I dont mind milking if you help me make cheese.

We could live together, and hire a handsome studly cowboy, to fix the other needs that only he can fix...We'll work out his schedule....LOL!!!:heh:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Goodness, you had me going (for real) until that last part ... sigh ... still I am tempted to say LET'S DO IT.

Because we're BOTH Texas girls!!! 

:donut:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh Oh Can I join you. I can bake and I love cowboys. Maybe we should get a couple, you know, cheaper when you buy in bulk?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I know y'all are just pulling my leg, so to speak ... but I wish y'all were serious.

I think we'd make a formidable team, girls.

I really do.

:donut:


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Couldn't call myself a cowjockey anymore... just a haystacker. but is there an address to send a resume to?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't know, ladies. Not sure I like the idea of sharing a cowboy or two...I don't share well. And I stay clear of men who like to be "shared."


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I know y'all are just pulling my leg, so to speak ... but I wish y'all were serious.
> 
> ...


Yup. The powerpuff girls would have nothin on us. LOL


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Sigh, again ... if only that had said "strawbale" stacker.

(Sending address via PM so as not to be accused of discrimination.)

Sigh again ... if only.

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

shanzone2001 said:


> I don't know, ladies. Not sure I like the idea of sharing a cowboy or two...I don't share well. And I stay clear of men who like to be "shared."



:donut:

I don't either ... that was my one and only hesitation.

:donut:


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Fowler said:


> You dont need a man for them things, if you'll cook and mend I'll clean the stalls and mend the fences....At one time a long time ago I used to know how to cook , but I can still grow the heck out of a garden and cann. I dont mind milking if you help me make cheese.
> 
> We could live together, and hire a handsome studly cowboy, to fix the other needs that only he can fix...We'll work out his schedule....LOL!!!:heh:


I'd apply for that job!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

thats a easy problem to solve....everyone gets a hired hand..lol


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> (Sending address via PM so as not to be accused of discrimination.)
> 
> :donut:


I wanted to let y'all know that I was teasing about this ... I was just going along with the playful banter.

I really didn't send him, or anybody, my address.

I wasn't teasing about the sighs, though.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm calling first dibs on the cull pile !!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

Never heard it called that before, not sure I like it. I think I'd rather be culled than be calling culling "culling". It's just a little, I don't know, derogatory?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

maybe we just buy a few hundred acres and all move in with each other.ST home for wayward culls....lol


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

HAHAHAHAHAHA ... A CULT.

:donut:

You know, I guess I feel compelled to clarify the reasoning behind my original post a little.

I was raised in Fort Worth. 

A bonafide "no-doubt-about-it" cowboy town. 

But, still, city ... a large metropolitan area ... the DFW metroplex. 

The majority of us Texas City Girls wear our boots and hats everyday, yes, sure, but we wear'em with our short-shorts and eyelet sundresses.

:cowboy:

Texas City Girls are girly, but we don't mind dirt at all ... we don't mind the messy bits because we know *Life IS the Messy Bits!* 

:cowboy:

My parents didn't teach me "outside skills" ... I guess that is what started this whole thought-process of mine.

No, I take that back ... I guess what really started it was a thread about the "ideal woman" a few weeks back.

I didn't fully recognize myself in very many of the homesteading guys responses.

Maybe I need to read through that thread again ... is it still here?

Anyway ... 

The skills that my parents DID teach me are more of the traditional kind.

From my mother I learned how to be a lady (and, yes, being a true lady is a skill) ... from my father I learned how to be a "take-the-bull-by-the-horns" kind of gal (as far as business drive and entreprenurial spirit.) 

And while these skills/talents definitely have their place, they are not the kind of skills most "serious homesteaders" would place at the top of their "ideal homesteading woman" list.

That is what I meant by "being realistic."

I wasn't raised on a ranch, even though they are ALL around me ALL the time ... I didn't have animals, even though they are also ALL around me ALL the time ... and I still don't have animals, and I still don't have my dream ranchland.

Yet.

I don't have a shotgun over my threshold, and I don't know a thing about how to use one ... but I have a pistol "somewhere" on (or near) my person, most all times, and I know how to use it. 

My hair is sassy-short, not sexy-long, and because of my style, "bad-hair days" are actually good! because I hate messing with hair ... but I still like make-up, and still primp/priss a little bit. 

I love holistic health ... but I don't know a dadgum thing about foraging.

*My point is:

I participate on a homesteading forum, but I am not legitimately homesteading nor am I really the homesteading-type.

It would continue to be a misrepresentation of "who I am" if I remain silent about those facts.*

So, see, now maybe you understand why I felt I needed to cull myself.

:donut:


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> I read about what "real homesteading men" need/want in a woman, and I don't qualify.


I think they'd do better to need/want a partner to complement them more so than one that can do the same things as them.

After all, if we could do it all(and some can), we wouldn't really need them. Well, except for one thing and that's even available at the toy store.

Maybe you should pick different reading material.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Thank you so much, Terri, for that perspective ... wow, just wow.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

And, there is nothing wrong with crossing your ankles when you milk. 
In fact, it's probably pretty dang sexy!


----------



## indianjoe (Jan 12, 2011)

Glazed,
all might not all be legit homesteading types here. A homesteader type means different to everyone. However, the narratives that you paint provides you an exclusive use for being here. Its not that you are being misrepresentatable, actually I'm glad someone like you are here  
Culls Unite !


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

Glazed, there's no entry exam or application to hang out with people who like a homesteading lifestyle. I'm so far from country I often wonder what the heck I'm doing with sheep and cows and chickens and gardens and such. While the rest of the guys here are hunting you'll probably find me skateboarding. Just saying, it takes all kinds. If you like it here and relate to the discussions, that's all that matters. You just keep on being you, you rock.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Oh, shoot, guys, you're making my eyes puddle ... thank you!!!!

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

vicker said:


> And, there is nothing wrong with crossing your ankles when you milk.
> In fact, it's probably pretty dang sexy!


I don't get it ... should I get it?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Well, sitting on the top rail of the fence in your sun dress, swinging your legs can sometimes be a very big help.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:shocked:

are cows THAT tall?

:shocked:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

glazed said:


> :shocked:
> 
> are cows THAT tall?
> 
> :shocked:


No, but the fences are "hint"..lol


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Ugh!

See this is proof right here that I don't know a thing about milking cows!!!!

I don't even get the hints!!! so are you saying there's a special "just-the-right-height" fence-thingy to sit on to milk cows?

This is so embarrassing ... exposing yet more and more reasons why I need to be culled.

Part of me wants to hide, and another part of me wants to laugh!

:donut:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

OK..seeing you sitting on a fence would sure make the task of milking a cow go a lot better. Staring at a cow is boring ok?..lol


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Sweetie, you sit on a stool next to the cow....but he thinks it would be more fun to watch you sitting on a fence watching him milk the cow.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Yippee! THAT'S what I thought Shannon!!!!! 

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

........

oops, you edited your post to add that last part .... I was excited about being right about the first part

........


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Or hoeing corn, cleaning the chicken coop, greasing the tractor.....


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:kiss:

Show off.

:kiss:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

shanzone2001 said:


> Sweetie, you sit on a stool next to the cow....but he thinks it would be more fun to watch you sitting on a fence watching him milk the cow.



and nothin on under neath....just sayin...that would make any man rush through chores...lol


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

glaze you can plan gardens,order seeds,be boss,decide how much of things you and mate want to grow,manage,be boss...lol...theres just tons of things to do


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

okay, okay, okay, so there is hope!

:donut:


----------



## indianjoe (Jan 12, 2011)

Sitting on a fence with nothing under neath, wow would one hurry, in fact, chunk the chores!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

glaze the ideal woman for a man.....is the one that wants to be with him and love him all the time...day in and day out.

shorthair..first time i seen ya picture i thought she looks like pat benatar or joan jet with a touch of winona ryder tossed in......just sayin


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

You can wear what ever you wish underneath. My brain works just fine. Lol!!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Where did this "what homesteading guys are looking for" thread come from? i did not see it up in ST.

Glazed I do not have any good advice for you because I am not what women want and I live on the sidelines, but I will say hang in there because one day your dreams can come true. Relationships are about teamwork and synergy. Like Elk said, you can bake a pie while the guy cooks the pig.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Shoot, I don't remember what it was called or when it was, but it was here somewhere.

But anyway ..........

Yessir, okay, I will hold onto my faith ... except I don't eat pig.

Wonder if he'll burn me a steak over an intense fire instead? Warm, red center? Juicy, rosy, with just the right amount of char?

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

mmmmmmm ... I just reminded myself of a song I sing when I'm hungry for some good meat ...........

[YOUTUBE]hjc-kKBq9_Q[/YOUTUBE]

:donut:


----------



## indianjoe (Jan 12, 2011)

Would you like salad and baked potatoes with your steak ?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

.........

Yessir, I sure would, thank you!

Would you like my beer bread, my sourdough bread, or my homemade tortillas.

..........


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I think I'll choose the tortillas. Thank you.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

okie dokie! 

may I have a piece (or two) of your cake?

:donut:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Hep yourself


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

glazed, you are fine just as you are. If you weren't so young..or i wasn't so old... I'd be hunting you down. I love Texas ladies, nothing better!


----------



## EarlsNan (Apr 21, 2007)

Glazed, my dear friend, WHY are you doubting yourself? You bring SO much to the table, and anything you think you can't do.........well, it's only because you never have before. I would think any man would be honored to include you in his life.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I love you, Nancy, very much ... thank you for loving me too.

And, whiterock, let's meet for lunch sometime ... shall we?

:donut:


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Glazed, I think you're fine just the way you are. My whole life, I've met guys who claim they want this or that in a woman... They want a woman who knows how to yada-yada-whatever-fill-in-the-blank. Well, what it always comes down to is... Women who "know it all" intimidate them and make them feel useless and small, so that never works out. Men would rather have an eager woman who they can teach to do things. So with all the skills on your "can" list, I think you're doing just about perfect. I (sadly) fall into the know-it-all category, for the most part, which makes me hopeless. If you ever buy that property for us wayward folks, make sure to send me the address.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

SilverFlame819 said:


> Glazed, I think you're fine just the way you are. My whole life, I've met guys who claim they want this or that in a woman... They want a woman who knows how to yada-yada-whatever-fill-in-the-blank. Well, what it always comes down to is... Women who "know it all" intimidate them and make them feel useless and small, so that never works out. Men would rather have an eager woman who they can teach to do things. So with all the skills on your "can" list, I think you're doing just about perfect. I (sadly) fall into the know-it-all category, for the most part, which makes me hopeless. If you ever buy that property for us wayward folks, make sure to send me the address.


We especially like the eager part ;-)


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

SilverFlame819 said:


> Glazed, Well, what it always comes down to is... Women who "know it all" intimidate them and make them feel useless and small, so that never works out.


Only the Metro sexual, momma boy or insecure types. I would hate to think if someone knew more about something than I did that I wouldn't embrace their knowledge and go with it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

Something's wrong here. I've always been told by women that they know more than me. I just assumed that all women know more than all men. At least they say they do. Is it just me that everybody knows more than?


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I think maybe I just tend to end up with insecure people in my circle of friends. They latch onto me because they think it's cool that I know so much. In reality, I don't think I know that much, and it would be super cool to have some friends who had just as much knowledge as I do, but in different areas. Then we could learn from EACH OTHER! So far though, that's like... a wild dream. Or... What HT is for? *lol*


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

glazed said:


> And ... I have certain physical limitations too ... I am not supposed to lift anything over 20 pounds ... not that I can't, but that I shouldn't ... I don't have an abdominal wall ... I have to be careful ... for instance, one kick to the tummy and I'd be a goner.


What happened to your abdominal wall??

Anyway, I can relate to your feelings. I am married, but still feel inadequate because I can't do all the things that need done. I've got physical limitations now that I never had before; I used to be Superwoman, totally self-sufficient, able to do anything & everything... now I feel like a dang cripple, and I hate it. DH has to keep reminding me that we are a team, he does the stuff that I can't or shouldn't do, the yardwork, the heavy lifting. He enjoys it and I know it makes HIM feel better. I think most men are like that, they want to feel needed, appreciated. If a woman is TOO strong, totally self-sufficient, well... what does she need a man for?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Wolf Flower said:


> What happened to your abdominal wall??


Right after I graduated high school, back in 88, I was in a bad car wreck. I was thrown from the vehicle, and it flipped and landed on top of me ... crushing me. 

Everything about it was a miracle. That I wasn't killed instantly is a miracle. That I was not paralyzed, is a miracle. That I have children, is a miracle. 

(Now you know why I refer to my three living children as miracles ... the references are prominent on my blog and facebook page ... my oldest miracle, my middle miracle, and my youngest miracle.)

I was crushed from my breasts to the top of my thighs. My hips were shattered, and the organs were ruptured in my tummy region. I have ugly scars that embarrass me, but they are mostly on my tummy so thankfully they don't get seen much. 

I look fine. I walk fine. But I hurt to some degree everyday. The injuries physically aged me ... I can't do things I want to do. I can't lift anything over 20 pounds, even though I am a strong girl. My tummy is too fragile.

I have had so many surgeries directly related to, and from, this incident (even my deliveries were c-sections - and they opened the SAME vertical incision) that my abdominal fascia is like a frayed cloth, and there is nothing left to sew back together ... so I have no protective wall.

If I were to get hit, or kicked, in that region, all of the organs that were repaired (due to previous rupture) would NOT be good ... internal bleeding and such ... especially my spleen.

That is why.

I can lift things, and do, but I am not supposed to ... every time I do, I can feel everything pull inside of there.

I do have a thin layer of mesh that provides some barrier.

Anyway, now you know.



(sssshhh don't tell anybody)


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

i love animals, and want animals, but I have to be realistic ... even an excited dog who hops up and places their paws on my tummy HURTS ... babies bouncing on my lap and exercising their chubby legs HURTS.

But what if a goat charges me, or a pony kicks me?

How often do those types of things happen? What are the odds? really.

I don't know?

:donut:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

SilverFlame819 said:


> I think maybe I just tend to end up with insecure people in my circle of friends. They latch onto me because they think it's cool that I know so much. In reality, I don't think I know that much, and *it would be super cool to have some friends who had just as much knowledge as I do, but in different areas.* Then we could learn from EACH OTHER! So far though, that's like... a wild dream. Or... What HT is for? *lol*


They do. It just hasn't been revealed or you don't recognize it yet. Everyone has some value.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Well, Glazed, if you want animals, you don't have to go big. Get chickens, if you don't want to kill them, then have them for the eggs and bug control. That and they are so much fun to watch. Or rabbits.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Here you go Glaze..go have fun..


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Terri in WV said:


> Well, Glazed, if you want animals, you don't have to go big. Get chickens, if you don't want to kill them, then have them for the eggs and bug control. That and they are so much fun to watch. Or rabbits.


I always tell people that you would never believe how much entertainment you can get from a flock of chickens


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Haha! WWS


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

It also comes with a push up Bra for evening wear.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Does it have a zipper for neck nibbling?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

vicker said:


> Does it have a zipper for neck nibbling?


Yes, but by the time you get to it...the desire is gone...lol


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

have you seen my neck?

:donut:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Good point, Glaze. Could be you have one of those necks that compel one to start nibbling.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

vicker said:


> I always tell people that you would never believe how much entertainment you can get from a flock of chickens


I know, I can't believe I waited so long to get them! I've said that down the road I'm going to end up being known as the crazy old chicken lady. I think that's better then being the crazy cat lady though.:happy2:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

They are sure entertaining, especially when you throw them some leftover spaghetti


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

They remind me of a bunch of football players chasing a running back, drops the ball and another pics it up and goes in another direction with everyone chasing behind..lol


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Yes, maybe more like rugby.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Glaze, as to your accident, I have very little interest in people who haven't had at least one very major catastrophe in their life (and I don't mean loss of property or material). They either change folk for the better, or for the worse. I love that!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I dont get it. First G says she needs to be culled. Next shes going to see JL? Did I read wrong, and did she say she needed to be CALLED? LOL


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

glazed said:


> Right after I graduated high school, back in 88, I was in a bad car wreck. I was thrown from the vehicle, and it flipped and landed on top of me ... crushing me.
> 
> Everything about it was a miracle. That I wasn't killed instantly is a miracle. That I was not paralyzed, is a miracle. That I have children, is a miracle.
> 
> ...


OMG girl..If you have survived all of that with the great attitude that you have going for you...I am convinced that you can do anything that you set your heart on doing. Everybody that does anything has had to learn it at one time or another..it mostly doesn't come naturally. After reading your post...I am thinking you would not have a problem learning whatever needed to be done.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:grouphug:

Thank you so much ... so very much.

:grouphug:


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Nodody can do everything, especially by themselves. You don't sound cull-worthy to me.

So can you make a decent chicken-fried steak & gravy?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Decent? 

Sweetheart, I make Dern-Good chicken-fried-steak & gravy ... and mashed taters, and green beans, and warm rolls.

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:shocked:

I think I need to get some rest though ... I just saw the time ... this is what happens when you stay out too late ... can't shut the brain off.

Goodnight, my friends.

:shocked:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Mashed taters and worm rolls ?? lol


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

glazed said:


> I look fine. I walk fine. But I hurt to some degree everyday. The injuries physically aged me ... I can't do things I want to do.


I can imagine!! It must be so frustrating. 

But the fact that you survived is amazing. Remember THAT. And I can't imagine how you carried three pregnancies with all that abdominal damage. Your doctors must have had a fit, I bet they told you that you couldn't have children.

So yes, your very life is miraculous. And that of your children.

So, I think you have a pass.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Wolf Flower said:


> But the fact that you survived is amazing. Remember THAT. And I can't imagine how you carried three pregnancies with all that abdominal damage. Your doctors must have had a fit, I bet they told you that you couldn't have children.
> 
> So yes, your very life is miraculous. And that of your children.


:donut:

I won't tell you how many pregnancies I lost.

I was on strict bedrest the last half of my first "successful" pregnancy ... My oldest miracle, Lindsey, was actually born "dead."

I was on bedrest with my middle miracle, Laura, too, but her pregnancy went really smooth and I had no troubles with her at all ... _today is her 17th birthday._



Now my youngest miracle ... the last one ... wow ... everything about her IS a literal miracle. 

Medically/physically she shouldn't have even been conceived.

I was in the hospital the last three months of my pregnancy with her, and they still took her two months early.

As the uterus grew, my abdominal wall unzipped like a zipper. 

I had nothing protecting my womb but a thin layer of tummy skin.

I was having ultrasounds every other day with her ... they kept a close watch on her lungs ... and as soon as they were confident/hopeful she was strong enough to make it on her own, they took her out.

...

What a journey.

What a blessing.

And now y'all REALLY know why I address my precious girls as my miracles.

All babies are miracles, and all life is a miracle ... but mine really truly ARE.

:donut:


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Decent?
> 
> ...


Chicken-fried steak is highly under-rated as an aphrodisiac. You'll do fine.

I'm hungry now.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Glazed, you have injuries and health issues and only an idiot or a monster would expect you to do anything physical beyond the limits of your health issues. Do not worry about it, just find a guy that loves you and is kind to you and the two of you will work out the details of how to make your lives work together.

I dated a woman in a wheelchair for four months and we found a way to get out and do things together.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

elkhound said:


> whats wrong with you cooking that pie and bread while i am out back cooking a pig in the ground or on a pit.
> 
> 
> or you tending salsa garden while i hoe the corn out for grinding up and making our homemade chips with for your salsa.
> ...


Our dear Elkhound is a master wordsmith. No one could have said it better! If I were a homesteader man, I'd sure be comin' after you! You'd make some lucky, lucky man a WONDERFUL homesteading partner!!!! DO NOT cull yourself!!!!


----------

